# can a fa be not physcially attracted to his girlfriend or wife



## svenmad2164 (May 31, 2011)

Hey Guys 
I thought i would through this out when I was married to my second wife she was 5'2 and 360 and full breasted but here is the problem, I was not physically attracted to her I loved her very dearly, getting hard was no problem but i was physically attracted to her and i was wondering if any FAs had this problem at all
Sven


----------



## jakub (May 31, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> Hey Guys
> I thought i would through this out when I was married to my second wife she was 5'2 and 360 and full breasted but here is the problem, I was not physically attracted to her I loved her very dearly, getting hard was no problem but i was physically attracted to her and i was wondering if any FAs had this problem at all
> Sven



You are not attracted and getting hard? How it is possible?


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 31, 2011)

I'm also confused by the post because of opposing comments. 

Can you clarify your thoughts a little more?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 31, 2011)

The broad answer is that yes... it's possible for an FA (or anyone) to be with someone who should fall into their "attraction" zone, but not find them attractive. 

But I agree with others, your post is a bit confusing because of contradicting statements.


----------



## Fox (May 31, 2011)

So you were not physically attracted to her and you were physically attracted to her?... Cool story, bro.

But in all seriousness, I really don't understand how an FA wouldn't be attracted to his BBW gf. I may not be attracted to every big girl I see, but I am attracted to a LOT of them. Usually Just hugging a fat girl can turn me on.
I did, at one time, have a 120 pound gf, whom I did love very much for the thoughtful, poetic, romantic girl that she was, but it wasn't always easy to be physically attracted to her. I often had to close my eyes and pretended she were heavier when doing anything sexual with her.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2011)

Attraction depends on more than just fat/thin/buff/tall/etc. Two men standing there of similar height and build. I'm attracted to one but not the other. It could be temperament, chemistry, an aura - anything! Sure it is possible to like someone in every way but not be attracted to her even though she is fat. It's the story of my life for goodness sake.


----------



## svenmad2164 (May 31, 2011)

well to be honest with you the ex-wife 2 did somethings that where not cool and i not gonna mention because they where gross, and it was other things that where not cool either and it turned me off


----------



## svenmad2164 (May 31, 2011)

Ok I in my last post i did not clarify what i was saying, ok so her it goes, my second ex-wife was a 5'2 362 black woman very pretty but there was something she did that where not cool and i kind rather keep them personal and private, but she had the very large breasts but she would never make a move on me i would have to make the moves on her,but the things she did turned me off and made me not attracted to her. And she never really too care of herself that well either and i know some bbws do that on purpose i don't know why but they do and that is not cool but i am just telling you guys she would say you only go out with Fat Girls because they are easy, Well to tell you the truth i am very very shy in person. if you get me around a train or a car i will go a mile and minute. and she said oh love those women who are over 400 lbs all the time over and over again so that is the story so i hope to hear from you 
Sven


----------



## svenmad2164 (May 31, 2011)

i hear you man, i would love to hug a ssbbw and that is what i am attracted too, i have gone to any dances in last 5 years my divorce was over two years ago and i have not made love since then the divorce took alot out of me too


----------



## svenmad2164 (May 31, 2011)

i hear ya marie, i sorry for all the confusion, the second divorce from the 360 lbs woman took alot out of me but i made a clear post this time


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 31, 2011)

So it's things she did that made you not attracted. Enh. It happens. Doesn't mean all fat women are like her, though. And doesn't mean all fat women you hook up with will be a turn off once in bed, either.

It's all about a case per case basis.


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 1, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> Ok I in my last post i did not clarify what i was saying, ok so her it goes, my second ex-wife was a 5'2 362 black woman very pretty but there was something she did that where not cool and i kind rather keep them personal and private, but she had the very large breasts but she would never make a move on me i would have to make the moves on her,but the things she did turned me off and made me not attracted to her. And she never really too care of herself that well either and i know some bbws do that on purpose i don't know why but they do and that is not cool but i am just telling you guys she would say you only go out with Fat Girls because they are easy, Well to tell you the truth i am very very shy in person. if you get me around a train or a car i will go a mile and minute. and she said oh love those women who are over 400 lbs all the time over and over again so that is the story so i hope to hear from you
> Sven



To me it sounds like although you were attracted to her body, you were not attracted to her on an emotional level. This happened to me before, it did bring up moral dilemma's cause we were both attracted to eachother physically like you stated, but were'nt connecting emotionally (which is far more important than the physical in a relationship you want to last). This seems to show itself when you mentioned she told you "you only go out with Fat Girls because they are easy". I'd be straight up furious if someone said that to me. I don't know if thats what you're specifically going through, but hope it helps.


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 1, 2011)

very possible


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 1, 2011)

very possible.Lets see...some ppl find angelina jolie or Rhianna sexy.BUT some dont..I mean they have the full lips,the cat eyes...but it just might not "do it' for you esp if your an FA.They can have all the features that drive you crazy but for some reason on them your not crazy about it. Its possible to be a FA and have a BBW GF and say yeah your fat and I love that but..ur just not my 'my type'.Maybe its the face..maybe the body isnt curvy enough..maybe her proportions just wernt your ideal.Who knows.Ive been with a few people that I LOVED their personality and who they are but I was ABSOLUTELY not attracted to their physical apprentice,while others were.They jsut wenrt "my type".Ad sure I could be aroused by our connection but in the end their appreance wasnt it. OR you can be physically attracted to someone but who they are as a person completely turned you off.
The real question is if you felt this way before you got married.


----------



## Azrael (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I thought this was something completely different so...I'm going to comment on both subjects.

Yes, it is possible to be turned on by a women and have either some parts of her personnality or some of her interests turn you off. Not everyone you meet is going to be perfect and there are some parts of people that will really grind yer gears so yea, it's not uncommon.

Now, what I thought you meant originally was that you were attracted to a women but was also simultaneously not attracted to her as well. I have had this and I'm aware of two versions of this. The first type is where you like someone but they're just so infuriating. you HATE THEM HATE THEM HATE THEM HATE THEM!!! but at the same time you can't help getting weak kneed when you are around them.

Then there's the other where you think they're beautiful but not sexy or vice versa. I've had the rare odd case where I've been around a women who rang my bells but at the same time I could not concieve dating her because I did not find her physically attractive (nor did I know her). While at other times I have had women whom I have been absolutely head over heels fallen for whom I knew and thought were beautiful but I was not sexually aroused by them.

It's a fun fact that I would hope everyone should know.

Beautiful =/= sexy
Sexy=/= beautiful

they can happen simultaneously or be separate.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 1, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> .... but i made a clear post this time



You might try a little more punctuation; I'm still confused.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 1, 2011)

I think someone (not necessarily fa) can be physically attracted to someone but not sexually attracted.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 1, 2011)

Attraction is like a good cocktail... a mixture of so many traits be they physical, mental or emotional....

Just because someone has all the ingredients, it doesn't mean the drink tastes good :: shrugs::


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 1, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Attraction is like a good cocktail... a mixture of so many traits be they physical, mental or emotional....
> 
> Just because someone has all the ingredients, it doesn't mean the drink tastes good :: shrugs::



oh that came out SO good!!! lol

GOOFY GIRL LIKES THIS


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 4, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> Ok I in my last post i did not clarify what i was saying, ok so her it goes, my second ex-wife was a 5'2 362 black woman very pretty but there was something she did that where not cool and i kind rather keep them personal and private, but she had the very large breasts but she would never make a move on me i would have to make the moves on her,but the things she did turned me off and made me not attracted to her. *And she never really too care of herself that well either and i know some bbws do that on purpose i don't know why but they do and that is not cool *but i am just telling you guys she would say you only go out with Fat Girls because they are easy, Well to tell you the truth i am very very shy in person. if you get me around a train or a car i will go a mile and minute. and she said oh love those women who are over 400 lbs all the time over and over again so that is the story so i hope to hear from you
> Sven



Dude, what planet are you from? I know people from all races, sexes and sizes that do not take care of themselves...on purpose. That is such a stupid and stereotypical assumption


----------



## The Fez (Jun 5, 2011)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 5, 2011)

The Fez said:


> What is this I don't even



Let me complete your thought.


/clears throat. AHEM.

What is this I don't even




... Shit



What is this I don't even







.... 




What is this I


.. Fuck it.


----------



## Pitch (Jun 6, 2011)

UH.

I think having an erection would make you physically aroused.

If you are not somehow physically aroused, then maybe you are with the wrong person or you are not actually an FA.

o.o


...Anyone but me starting to think Svenmad is some kind of troll? Considering his other threads?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys I know this may be controversial, but please stay on topic. Thank you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Guys I know this may be controversial, but please stay on topic. Thank you.


 
There's nothing controversial in his statement about some BBW's not taking good care with hygiene; what's controversial is the notion that this is exclusive to BBW's. Or females, for that matter.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 6, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> There's nothing controversial in his statement about some BBW's not taking good care with hygiene; what's controversial is the notion that this is exclusive to BBW's. Or females, for that matter.



I'm referencing the beginning of the topic which is about attraction.


----------

